# Penny, 13.2hh riding pony



## irish_only (17 October 2011)

Penny belonged to a friend for 10 years, and was sold a couple of years ago to someone who was going to 'have fun' with her, doing a bit of dressage and hunting. This didn't happen and she ended up at Barleyfields nr Derby where she went out on loan for a while to a girl there. She has since been sold, and the person who originally bought her and promised to always keep in touch won't say where she has gone. Lady at Barleyfields doesn't know where she has gone either, so if anyone can help my friend would be really pleased to know. If I can find some pics I will upload them.


----------



## cally6008 (17 October 2011)

What to do if your horse gets stolen or goes missing/stolen whilst on loan ? - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=50


----------



## Bethie (17 October 2011)

I don't think from the OP its a stolen on loan, just a sold on and lost contact situation?   irish_only - I do know a 13.2 Penny if you want to give a bit more of a description to go on.


----------



## irish_only (17 October 2011)

Hi Bethie, thanks. She will be about 14/15 now. Not a world beater but very safe, not hot on the jumping but will have a go. Can look grumpy in the stable but doesn't really mean it. You are right in that she is not stolen/lost etc, but her old mum would love to be able to keep in touch which are the terms she was sold on. She doesn't want to interfere, just a phonecall to know that she is happy and cared for.


----------



## irish_only (19 October 2011)

Bump


----------



## miskettie (19 October 2011)

What colour?  I know someone who had a little pony called Penny - I have no idea what age she was but she was chestnut with a white blaze and about 13hh something.


----------



## irish_only (19 October 2011)

Oooh I must be blonde really. She is bay.


----------



## miskettie (19 October 2011)

Ah not same one then.  Good luck in your search


----------

